
Implementing Client-Side Post Processing Effects in Wayland - BenLloydPearson
https://blogs.s-osg.org/implementing-client-side-post-processing-effects-wayland/
======
BenLloydPearson
From the article:

One of the most notable and enduring Linux desktop paradigms has been desktop
effects: the coupling of various desktop environments with graphical niceties,
also known as “eye candy.” With the advent of the XComposite extension in the
mid 2000s, mainstream eye candy was taken to new levels through a small
project called Compiz which used the texture from pixmap extension to apply
hardware-accelerated effects to windows on the fly.

Partial implementations of it have been developed for Enlightenment a couple
times over the lifetime of E17 and onwards. However, none of these are great
solutions in today’s modern world of GLES/EGL, Wayland, and embedded devices.
Currently, Compiz uses Xlib internally as well as GLX, enforcing a dependency
on X11 and the Xserver. Furthermore, given the server-side location of the
effect handling, this will not play too nicely with the client-oriented
Wayland protocol.

And so it was, armed with this knowledge, that a pair of procrastinating-yet-
ambitious Samsung Open Source Group graphics engineers set out to improve the
Wayland world with client-side, window, post processing effects. The goal:
implement wobbly windows using the client-side decoration region and a lot of
elbow grease.

